# Root-Server mit Oberfläche



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich bins mal wieder!
Hab noch einmal eine kurze Frage....
Gibt es die möglichkeit auf meinen Root-Server mit einem Programm zuzugreifen welches mir dann den "Desktop" des Servers anzeigt. Das Programm muss aber auch 64-Bit tauglich sein....

MFG
G-KilLa


----------



## kalle123456 (26. Oktober 2008)

Welches BS läuft denn auf deinen Server?


----------



## merzi86 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ein solches Programm ist z.B. VNC.
Allerdings muss dazu auch ein X-Server auf dem Server installiert sein und auch laufen.
Das machen allerdings kaum bzw. kein Anbieter für Linux-Server.

Wenn du eine Grafische Oberfläsche brauchst überlege dir doch vielleicht ein Windows Root-Server zu besorgen.

Edit: kalle123456 er hat im Linux/Unix bereich gepostet, da wird es warscheinlich ein Linux-Server sein.


----------



## Luziferus (26. Oktober 2008)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Ein solches Programm ist z.B. VNC.
> Allerdings muss dazu auch ein X-Server auf dem Server installiert sein und auch laufen.



Das stimmt so nicht. Der tightvnc braucht zwar ein paar Bibliotheken aber keinen kompletten X-Server. Er agiert selber als solcher. Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch ein Windowmanager wie Fluxbox oder Gnome, etc.

Allerdings kann ich jeden Hoster verstehen der das nicht mag. X (egal in welcher Form) hat auf einem Root-Server nichts verloren. Das sind unnötige zusätzliche Programme, die mit Sicherheitslücken unter umständen die Sicherheit des Servers beeinflussen können.

Somit an den Threadstarter: Es ist möglich aber ich rate davon definitiv ab!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du unbedingt GUI-Anwendungen auf dem Server ausfuehren willst/musst dann rate ich hier von VNC eher ab. Zum einen wird eine Menge unnoetiger Ballast benoetigt, zum anderen hast Du auch recht grossen Overhead bei der Kommunikation. Und, zu guter Letzt, ist die Kommunikation bei VNC im Klartext.

Besser, mit Bezug auf die drei genannten Punkte, ist SSH mit X11-Forwarding. Du braucht keinen unnoetigen Kram, der Traffic ist geringer, und somit die Feeling bei der Arbeit angenehmer, und die Verbindung ist verschluesselt.


----------



## G-KilLa (26. Oktober 2008)

Na dann werde ich wohl mal euren Rat befolgen und das nicht draufinstallieren....
Danke

MFG
G-KilLa


----------

